# I need an expert to identify this music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry. I can't hear it well enough to tell. The narration is way too loud. Sorry.


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

No Idea...=P


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it a clip or soundtrack from a movie, perhaps unrelated to the narration.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Listened... it doesn't ever really get to the melody, does it... Sorry; can't help.


----------



## she-geek (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like possibly a looped excerpt from one of the works of Krzysztof Penderecki. I only say so because of the string techniques being used. The tonality sounds like it centers around D-flat (the oboe plays D-flat, G-flat, A-flat, F). 

If you are simply looking for background music, Penderecki is often used. 'Utrenja Ewangelia' was used in the original 'The Shining.' 'Brutal Life,' 'The Dream of Jacob, 'Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima' have a definite creep factor, but most of his works fall into the same vein.

YouTube has plenty of videos with Penderecki samples.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I have that track, untitled, on a generic Halloween music/sound effects cassette I think is called "Haunted House." There's no identification anywhere on what the track is or who did it, but I suspect it is probably library music, similar to some stuff available on the "Capitol Hi-Q" library collection that was used extensively in "Night of the Living Dead." I wouldn't be surprised if it is from the early to mid-50's. But yes, it is not an unknown or unheard track. 

There are probably music/sound effects message boards that can point you to the track title and artist, as there are--very likely--many people out there familiar with this track. I think a little more searching and posting will yield the results you want!


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

No way to post JUST the music (sans narration)? The voice-over is just a tad too loud for me to really isolate the score.


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re:*

Hi,
My friend is a very popular singer and he very well popular also he has good knowledge of music.


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds like it’s from the Capital Hi-Q library. I have to agree with tomanderson here.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Found it. It WAS on an album called haunted house. It came out in 1985 and the name of the track is Music From The Fourth Dimension. It is the last track on the album. The only listing of who did it is Haunted House Music Co. This later became part of the Night in a Haunted House/ night in a Graveyard combo and you can find it on scarstuff. Scar Stuff: Haunted House Music Company "Haunted House", "Night In a Graveyard", "The Ride of the Headless Horseman" (1985)


----------

